# New Build: Gator Glass SHARK blank



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

This is a Gator Glass SHARK blank: 10' 80-130 lb. for a Penn Senator 14/0
Used black frame/black ringed American Tackle turbo guides + tip
25 - 20 - 16 - 12 - 12- 12 -12 - 12 - 12 + 28/12 tip
AAAALL BLACK: black underwrap and black guide wrap
Black Aftco Gimbal, 14" Rear custom sharkskin grip with a wide diamond pattern, Stuart size 6 reel seat with attached tuna block, 11" black EVA foregrip
Now what I want to do with the 14/0 is powder coat all the chrome to black. IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANYONE THAT CAN DO THIS PLEASE LET ME KNOW.
I have the 14/0 spooled with black 130# dacron as well, so you see where I'm going with this.







This is how I finished the SHARK UNLIMITED


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice build is that an old Penn 12/0?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That is nice! Nothing too fancy, but a good solid rod to get the job done!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats nice, knight rider rod!!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

BLACK DEATH! that's a beautiful rod. instead of power coated have you thought of anodizing . should be easy to find some one to do it


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet Job!

Regards,


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Haven't thought about anodizing but have heard about nylon coating? It's just the chrome parts. It's the "newer" 14/0.


----------

